# Stocking Stuffers Cigar Pron



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Wife got me a few sticks and a lighter for Christmas.
She said she found the lighter at Walgreen for $5. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Hand over the lighter Jeff.... you did't see the "Keep away from children" warning on it.... That goes for the cigars...

Nice gifts!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Used the lighter on a couple of smokes, works pretty good. Shawn I saw the warning and that's exactly why you can't have it


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice, she gets an A+ grade on that one.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice hit by the wife, that lighter is cool!


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm digging the lighter.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Nothing like a good lady in your life!!!!!!!! Good score!!!!!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> Used the lighter on a couple of smokes, works pretty good. Shawn I saw the warning and that's exactly why you can't have it


Great to hear the lighter's working good. I haven't had much luck with my 2 'cigar' lighters. The first desktop style lighter I ordered (single flame) leaks about 5X the gas that it accepts when filling. They gave me a credit, and the one I ordered as a replacement (triple flame) doesn't have the most stable of flames. Although it seems to be working better as of late.

Rule for buying lighters: NOT online, and ask to try both lighting it AND filling it before buying!


----------



## Frankie Lande (Dec 5, 2010)

I want that lighter dammit. Looks like a kid's cool toy though, Think they know it
too with the "keep away from children" warning on the bottom.LOL


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

They sell plastic lighters are the same at my B&M for like $8. They are awesome!! The shop has a few of them set around for smokers to use and I always use it for touch ups or relights.


----------

